# Slingshot Building Max Build



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Quite proud of having permision to post this!

Thank simpleshot in comments as its there design and i was just the one who put it together

Just wish I was better at editing

Hope you enjoy something and or learn something from it 

If you so desire to watch

Thank you
Thank you Simpleshot for permision to post!















Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice build. Enjoyed the video as well.


----------

